
How Gender and Race Affect Police Interactions - connorpjennings
http://www.hallwaymathlete.com/2016/06/how-gender-and-race-affect-police.html
======
tzs
The order of the categories in the stacked bar graphs not being the same as
the order in the legend for said graphs is irksome.

